# My Sister is Pregnant. It's a Girl! Please Deposit Name Suggestions Here.



## Nurse Ratchet (Aug 3, 2019)

I'm gonna be an Auntie Ratchet! My sister is not a kiwi, but she's a big fan. She & her husband are compiling a list of baby name suggestions for consideration. I thought I would reach out to all of you for some creative or unironic inspiration.

No rules, no conditions. Be as sincere or as horrorshow as you're compelled to be. They will give their undivided attention to each & every name.

Please help me help my sister name my future neice?


----------



## The biggest iron (Aug 3, 2019)

Christine


----------



## Judge Holden (Aug 3, 2019)

Well its obvious is it not?


----------



## Jmz_33 (Aug 3, 2019)

Broken Condom.


----------



## Shadfan666xxx000 (Aug 3, 2019)

Plebbit


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Aug 3, 2019)

Don't misgender the unborn, bigot!
I've always like Maeve and variants there of


----------



## EasyPeasy (Aug 3, 2019)

Just name it Halfanigger and be done with it.


----------



## Rokko (Aug 3, 2019)

Year2k19baby (2k20 if necessary)


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Aug 3, 2019)

Tugboat


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Aug 3, 2019)

Vampirella


----------



## UW 411 (Aug 3, 2019)

Clank.


----------



## Judge Holden (Aug 3, 2019)

Brianna


----------



## MediocreMilt (Aug 3, 2019)

Tammy
Lindsay
Tila
Emily
June
Blaire
Brianna
Zinnia
Sophie
Laura
Zoe/Chelsea
Jazz
Theryn


----------



## LyapunovCriterion (Aug 3, 2019)

Crystal.


----------



## Judge Holden (Aug 3, 2019)

Cummy


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Aug 3, 2019)

Tiara-De BeBe (if girl)

Joshua Moon (if boy)

-or-

Julay (if gorl)

Nole (if dangily bits)


----------



## HG 400 (Aug 3, 2019)

Name it Dynastia or I will dox you and ruin your life.


----------



## Dysnomia (Aug 3, 2019)

Well since xir may identify as any one of the 10,000 genders I think it's important to make the pre-deadname years as easy as possible. Robin is a good unisex name. But you can always go with something really ambiguous like Pat or Chris. That way it isn't short for anything and xir can fill in the blanks when xe gets older and chooses a gender and/or genders.


----------



## Ma Wang (Aug 3, 2019)

Rosé Chu [surname]


----------



## Big Nasty (Aug 3, 2019)

Boa Constrictor


----------



## Second Missing Primarch (Aug 3, 2019)

Unserious

Skulltaker, Tranny-Killer, Boudicca, Anne Bonny, Valkyrie, Nehalennia, Hera, Frigga, Kali, God-Empress of Man

Serious

Olivia, Sophia, Gwendolyn, Ashley, Rachel, Victoria, Siobhan, Solveig, Isabelle, Madeleine, Jessica, Marina


----------



## Pineapple Fox (Aug 3, 2019)

I have always been partial to Helena for a girl and Logan for a boy.


----------



## AF 802 (Aug 3, 2019)

Narcissa


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Aug 3, 2019)

Why are you assuming xir gender?  Give them a gender neutral name.

Jordan
Skylar
Apple
Granite
Kilo
Lima 
November
Mohammed


----------



## Barnard (Aug 3, 2019)

Hillary


----------



## wylfım (Aug 3, 2019)

Gwendolyn is a nice name, unique but also mainstream enough that people know how to pronounce it.


----------



## 2.D. (Aug 3, 2019)

faggot


----------



## AF 802 (Aug 3, 2019)

A Name But Backwards said:


> Mohammed



Only if they're British.


----------



## MechanicusAdmin (Aug 3, 2019)

Sara or Liara for a seriouspost name.
Nahema for her teenage succubus years.


----------



## Draza (Aug 3, 2019)

Valentina


----------



## Sīn the Moon Daddy (Aug 3, 2019)

Name her Terra Branford and just hope like hell that your baby daddy is part esper


----------



## Black Waltz (Aug 3, 2019)

Mistake


----------



## Curious Addie (Aug 3, 2019)

Gertrude
Ruth
Helga
Bertha
Olga
Sharkiesha


----------



## Surf and TERF (Aug 3, 2019)

Esmeralda
Claire 
Anamarie


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Aug 3, 2019)

Mariya
Erica
Tomoko
Ayame
Mariko
Sera
Maya
Asami
Yuna
Makoto
Suzume
Nene

Edit: Japanese names lol.


----------



## verissimus (Aug 3, 2019)

Definitely not Danearys that's for sure.

At any rate, how about one of the following :

Ariel
Beatrice or Beatrix (certainly a name I don't see often)
Esther
Naussica?
Ophelia
Sophie
Valeria (from Conan the Barbarian)


----------



## Black Waltz (Aug 3, 2019)

La'Peaches


----------



## Chichan (Aug 3, 2019)

Carolina -the i makes a double e sound
Lavinia
Victoria
Kinsey
Isla
Ilianna
Rowan
Thea
Willamina
Eva


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Aug 3, 2019)

Not Serious: 
Shaquondalond
Siouxie
Barbarella
Metallica
Dixie Normous
Pixyteri


Serious: I like "V" names a lot for girls, Valerie, Victoria, Virginia, etc...
I love the name Astrid but at the same time it might be too out there. 




Second_Missing_Primarch said:


> Unserious
> 
> Skulltaker, Tranny-Killer, Boudicca, Anne Bonny, Valkyrie, Nehalennia, Hera, Frigga, Kali, God-Empress of Man
> 
> ...


My friend's older sister is named Sioban and I do love that name, but no one can ever figure out how to spell it!


----------



## Nurse Ratchet (Aug 3, 2019)

You guys fucking never disappoint me. Please, continue.


----------



## Damn Near (Aug 3, 2019)

Cruster


----------



## Nurse Ratchet (Aug 3, 2019)

Right before I thought to make this thread, I told her to name babby El Cid.


----------



## Psyduck (Aug 3, 2019)

Psyduck


----------



## Marco Fucko (Aug 3, 2019)

Name her Faggot.


----------



## TiggerNits (Aug 3, 2019)

Arbys


----------



## Eryngium (Aug 3, 2019)

Lolita


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Aug 3, 2019)

Cuntfruit


----------



## Eryngium (Aug 3, 2019)

btw how hot is your sister OP?


----------



## MeganDodgedABullet (Aug 3, 2019)

Sonicha - both exceptional sounding and somewhat darkyish.


----------



## Overcast (Aug 3, 2019)

Blobertta.


----------



## Nobunaga (Aug 3, 2019)

Sneed


----------



## Bessie (Aug 3, 2019)

Dynastia said:


> Name it Dynastia or I will dox you and ruin your life.


What about middle names? Or are they allowed to put down Dy Nastia and pretend they were referencing a Cambodian actress and a Russian American gymnast?


----------



## Spunt (Aug 3, 2019)

Nurgle


----------



## the real heisenberg (Aug 3, 2019)

Domino


----------



## Babyspackle (Aug 3, 2019)

Chastity


----------



## JULAY (Aug 3, 2019)

JULAY


----------



## Pvt. Shitpost (Aug 3, 2019)

Elise


----------



## Terminus Est (Aug 3, 2019)

Crystal


----------



## MrDegeneratman (Aug 3, 2019)

Name her Coldsteel


----------



## betterbullocks (Aug 3, 2019)

Make her name a SQL injection or whatever shit social security uses just to fuck with them


----------



## whatever I feel like (Aug 3, 2019)

Please post belly images for me to masturbate to.


----------



## Bessie (Aug 3, 2019)

Yolanda Yoko and call her Yo-Yo.


Majel for a real suggestion. I just like that name.


----------



## Nurse Ratchet (Aug 3, 2019)

Eryngium said:


> btw how hot is your sister OP?



You'd def try to hit it.


----------



## MeatRokket08 (Aug 3, 2019)

Here's some hood ghetto names

La-a
Reqyanda
LShaqueefa
Keisha-Fabo
Asshole (Pronounced Ash-O-Lay)
Yellonjella
Damneshia
Dynastia


----------



## Nurse Ratchet (Aug 3, 2019)

Bessie said:


> What about middle names?



Middle names, by all means. Knock yourselves out.



Bessie said:


> Or are they allowed to put down Dy Nastia and pretend they were referencing a Cambodian actress and a Russian American gymnast?



They made it, they can do anything they want. The only rule is that there are no rules. 

Also, lololol.


----------



## adorable bitch (Aug 3, 2019)

XxxKill_Nigs420xxX 

don't forget the underscore


----------



## Julia Fortune (Aug 3, 2019)

Ted Cruz


----------



## Shaved Kiwis (Aug 3, 2019)

Latrina


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Aug 3, 2019)

Nurse Ratchet said:


> You guys fucking never disappoint me. Please, continue.


You asked _us_ for help_. _What did you _think_ was going to happen?


----------



## liliput (Aug 3, 2019)

My last Lyft driver’s name was Viridiana, which is quite beautiful and unique imo.


----------



## Marco Fucko (Aug 3, 2019)

Samantha Hyde <whatever the family name is here>


----------



## Stoneheart (Aug 3, 2019)

Luise
Auguste
Wilhelmine 
Amalie
or best all 4.


----------



## Arctic Fox (Aug 3, 2019)

_America_


----------



## Neil (Aug 3, 2019)

First name: Neil
Middle name: Breen


----------



## Julia Fortune (Aug 3, 2019)

Asuka Langly.


----------



## verissimus (Aug 3, 2019)

Round 2

Amelia
Anastasia
Edea (from FFVIII)?
Guinevere
Matilda
Morgan
Teresa


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Aug 3, 2019)

MerriedxReldnahc said:


> My friend's older sister is named Sioban



Your friend's older sister needs a name refund.


----------



## Cilleystring (Aug 3, 2019)

Jessica. After the girl who inspired Yaniv to name himself Jessica


----------



## Some Manajerk (Aug 3, 2019)

You could go with Tolkein and name her Eleanor. Bonus, the bullying for having such an old fashioned name will help toughen her skin!


----------



## PumpkinSpiceBitchMeringue (Aug 3, 2019)

Glenda means pure or like really nice, so go with that


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Aug 3, 2019)

Off the top of my head:
Jody
Dorothy
Deirdre
Julie/Julia
Jeane


----------



## nippleonbonerfart (Aug 3, 2019)

SpicChink McNiggerFaggot


----------



## Kenya Jones (Aug 3, 2019)

make it some old name like Barbara (I haven't gone through this thread but im guessing was already said) or Dorothy


----------



## Son of Odin (Aug 3, 2019)

Benita Garrison [Last Name]


----------



## Pargon (Aug 3, 2019)

Bridget.

Also, mazel tov. A blessing on your sister's house.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 4, 2019)

Sarah'); DROP TABLE Students;--


----------



## DidYouJustSayThat (Aug 4, 2019)

Isis is a good name - ancient Egyptian goddess.


----------



## LazloChalos (Aug 4, 2019)

Shantaqueena
Golania
Asbesta
Chandelier
Kumquat
Ubunta Kentakee
Welfa Kuin
Credenza
Candelabra


----------



## Bessie (Aug 4, 2019)

Nurse Ratchet said:


> Middle names, by all means. Knock yourselves out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course they _could_ name the kid anything they want. But we're trying to appease @Dynastia here. Play it safe and just name her Dynastia Dynastia. The niece so nice, they named her twice.

Dy-Dy just sounds so pretty, especially screamed at the top of your lungs.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Aug 4, 2019)

Chastity


----------



## MrTickles (Aug 4, 2019)

Zelda


----------



## Flake452 (Aug 4, 2019)

Brenton Tarrant.


----------



## Absolute Brainlet (Aug 4, 2019)

First name: Lynn
Middle name: Chanigur
Alternatively, first name: Kelnie
Last name: Grows


----------



## Positron (Aug 4, 2019)

She will be a boy in due course, so Aiden, Colton or Liam.


----------



## 2hufag (Aug 4, 2019)

Hitler
Doesn't matter if she's a girl, it has to be Hitler.

Or Mamizou works too I guess.


----------



## オウム (Aug 4, 2019)

Mae it works in English and for when the Chinese take over.


----------



## Bass (Aug 5, 2019)

L-a.  The dash not be silent yo.


----------



## not william stenchever (Aug 5, 2019)

Her name shall be Bob the Unbreakable, Slayer of Gods, Destroyer of Worlds


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Aug 5, 2019)

Margarita Schlepnova


----------



## Kiwiranter69 (Aug 5, 2019)

Shouldaswallowed.


----------



## PL 001 (Aug 5, 2019)

Tahlula Does the Hula From Hawaii
Amberlynn
Winnifred
Gertrude
Barb
Hulga

or Wade if she decides to troon out. Your sis better not try determining xir's birth gender!


----------



## Monolith (Aug 5, 2019)

Eggsperm


----------



## saralovesjuicyfruit (Aug 5, 2019)

Sarah, and not because it’s loosely related to my username. I just think that’s a nice, solid name for a girl.


----------



## Sertraline (Aug 5, 2019)

Renatta.
Pino.


----------



## I should be working (Aug 5, 2019)

_Aeronwy_ 
It's a Welsh Girl's name,
It means "River of Slaughter".


----------



## Dr. Octogonapus (Aug 5, 2019)

Shadynasty


----------



## Maskull (Aug 9, 2019)

Philumalee.


----------



## Otterly (Aug 10, 2019)

I should be working said:


> _Aeronwy_
> It's a Welsh Girl's name,
> It means "River of Slaughter".



*marches daughter to registry office for name change* 

How about just ‘Ma’am’? 

This is funny (and real, poor kids.) I particularly like ‘Phelony.’ Has a lovely ring to it. http://archive.md/Ci2ig


----------



## drtoboggan (Aug 10, 2019)

Name her either Sigourney or Shadynasty.


----------



## Inanna (Aug 10, 2019)

Griselda 
Phelony


----------



## nonvir_1984 (Aug 10, 2019)

Antigone. Always like that.


----------



## TheRedChair (Aug 10, 2019)

"PAINKILLER-JANE"   Because she is so going to be medicated while she gives birth.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 10, 2019)

TheRedChair said:


> "PAINKILLER-JANE"   Because she is so going to be medicated while she gives birth.


In that case, why not just name her Epidural?


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Aug 10, 2019)

Bartholomew


----------



## Trilby (Aug 11, 2019)

I have one... Joanne.


----------



## Inflatable Julay (Aug 11, 2019)

Nurse Ratchet Jr.


----------



## Gabble Ratchet (Aug 11, 2019)

Having trouble deciding between Jeanette and Gun.


----------



## omori (Aug 11, 2019)

Moxie Crimefighter 2 Electric Boogaloo


----------



## Feline Supremacist (Aug 11, 2019)

Just give it a normal name; in fact, name the baby after a relative with money because babies are a life long money pit.

Edit-Here's my suggestion: Isolde but only if you have a wealthy relative into opera and Wagner.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Aug 11, 2019)

UnKillFill


----------



## RoflScholar (Aug 11, 2019)

Zaquisha Kawanda Latoyona Harambe the Nth


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Aug 11, 2019)

Toilet Nigga 3


----------



## Nurse Ratchet (Aug 20, 2019)

Inflatable Julay said:


> Nurse Ratchet Jr.



God I'm fucking ashamed I didn't think of that myself. Give yourself a "W". 

These are all amazing & I have started a list.


----------



## Pope of Degeneracy (Aug 20, 2019)

Guntchaser 3000


----------



## Nurse Ratchet (Aug 20, 2019)

Even Odder said:


> Nole (if dangily bits)



What pronunciation do you have in mind for this one? I can't tell, and she is definitely going to ask.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 20, 2019)

Nurse Ratchet said:


> What pronunciation do you have in mind for this one? I can't tell, and she is definitely going to ask.


It's actually pronounced like "Jeremiah."


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Aug 20, 2019)

Nurse Ratchet said:


> What pronunciation do you have in mind for this one? I can't tell, and she is definitely going to ask.


Like "Null" but spelled Noel


----------



## Pina Colada (Aug 20, 2019)

Dopey
Olivia
Shenabamafo'misha
April
Kerplopitgoes


----------



## Freddy Freaker (Aug 20, 2019)

LaBufanda


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Aug 21, 2019)

Name the baby Maddox Lost


----------



## Nurse Ratchet (Sep 13, 2019)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> Name the baby Maddox Lost





I will pass this along, except the official submission would have to be MADDOXLOSTMADDOXLOSTMADDOXLOST

With 16 exclamation points as the middle name.


----------



## Distant Stare (Sep 13, 2019)

Crystal of course 

It has a nice ring to it


----------



## Nick Gars (Sep 14, 2019)

Serious suggestion: Eleanore


Shitpost suggestion: Free Flow Tha Wikkit Juggaletta, Ghas Du Chewz, This Lil Nigga.


----------



## Psyduck (Sep 14, 2019)

Amelia Maximitas Von Drumphenburg


----------



## Muttnik (Sep 14, 2019)

Cool Cat.


----------



## User name: Required (Sep 14, 2019)

Grapedrankeisha


----------



## JektheDumbass (Sep 14, 2019)

Fist Rockgroin


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Sep 14, 2019)

Dark Syde Philomena.

When's the baby due?


----------



## GarthMarenghisDankplace (Sep 14, 2019)

Connie-Moon or just Dynastia in memory of our dearly departed woman respector.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Sep 19, 2019)

Rip Dynastia


----------



## Slimy Time (Sep 19, 2019)

Derriere

Try to sneak that in.


----------



## Black Waltz (Sep 19, 2019)

Lilly
Jean
Heather
Elena
I can't think of very many serious names, sorry


----------



## BrunoMattei (Sep 22, 2019)

Damien. Just add an A at the end.

Or Malabimba.


----------



## Mesh Gear Fox (Sep 23, 2019)

Nevaeh (nuh-VAY-uh) because it's heaven spelled backwards.  No shit, this name is super popular with white trash and negros.  I want to scream every time I hear this name.


----------



## Monolith (Sep 24, 2019)

Has she named this fucker yet?

As well as being a question, that's a suggestion for a name.


----------



## Bread Fetishist (Sep 25, 2019)

Name her ‘coffee table’, ‘cause that’s the only purpose children serve in this world.


----------



## Phosphophyllite (Sep 26, 2019)

Brfxxccxxmnpcccclllmmnprxvclmnckssqlbb11116 (pronounced "Albin")


----------



## Milk Mage (Sep 26, 2019)

Yiffmaster 69000


----------



## Oskar Dirlewanger (Sep 26, 2019)

Call me oldschool but I think traditional girl names are the best:

Crystal
Amber
Lola
Candy
Kitty


----------



## not william stenchever (Sep 26, 2019)

The Octagon


----------



## Gaat (Sep 26, 2019)

Merrill
Lillith
Isis
Ardha


----------



## The Cunting Death (Oct 27, 2019)

Chocolate Thunder


----------



## nippleonbonerfart (Oct 28, 2019)

Name it "Nurse Ratchet Jr." after the father.


----------



## W00K #17 (Oct 28, 2019)

Jaxxon Nugjar


----------



## The Cunting Death (Nov 20, 2019)

Shakwanda


----------



## Large (Nov 20, 2019)

Nigeria


----------



## Ilackcreativity (Nov 20, 2019)

Nevaeh


----------



## Alpacawitz (Nov 20, 2019)

Star. Good name for a boy or girl stripper.


----------



## Fareal (Nov 20, 2019)

Catherine

baby born yet?


----------



## Just a boring name (Nov 23, 2019)

Oopsie.


----------



## Niggernerd (Nov 23, 2019)

White nigger faggot lol.
You can leave the . out of course.


----------



## Grand Omega (Nov 24, 2019)

Rhapsody
Jannigan
Baal
Samantha


----------



## Botchy Galoop (Nov 24, 2019)

Aurora


----------



## Chive Turkey (Nov 24, 2019)

Dickmagnet. Works for both genders.


----------



## Token Weeaboo (Nov 24, 2019)

Naruto


----------



## Picklechu (Nov 24, 2019)

Dolores
Enoby Dark'ness Dementia Raven Way
Trashonda
Hortense
Kengelette
Gertrude
Lupe
Hillary Clinton
Stereotypisha
Betty
Barbara Ann
Ugfefkjbwhfeahf (pronounced "Bethany")
Marijuana Pepsi
Kailyn Marie
Pocahontas
Tammy
Isabel Rosa Araujo


----------



## snuffleupagus (Nov 24, 2019)

An actual honest in-earnest suggestion: Boudicca (or one of its various spellings). Badass Celtic woman who resisted the Roman Empire invasion. It was in my name list but got shot down because my realistic partner started mocking Booty Lastname Booty Lastname. So if her last name won’t make a hilarious combination with booty, hit it up. 

Sigh so many cool baby names ruined by potential threat of childhood teasing.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Nov 24, 2019)

How about Mystake?


----------



## Calooby (Nov 24, 2019)

How about BITCH?


----------



## Monolith (Nov 25, 2019)

Is there any character limit? If not, then the entire text of Moby Dick.


----------



## Strange Rope Hero (Nov 25, 2019)

Null


----------



## ScamL Likely (Nov 25, 2019)

Joshuan


----------



## Midlife Sperglord (Nov 25, 2019)

Priss

Maybe one day, she will sing in nightclubs before wearing an armored suit to battle boomers.


----------



## Shady Attorney (Nov 25, 2019)

ShaDynasty


----------



## GloryHole Stalker (Nov 25, 2019)

How about Faggot (pronounced Marie)


----------



## FitBitch (Nov 25, 2019)

Sette
Anadyne
Matti
Tirna
Siya
Sira
Dawn


----------



## Surf and TERF (Nov 26, 2019)

@Nurse Ratchet when is the baby due?


----------



## GaryGrey (Nov 27, 2019)

Name it their sex.  Boy named He or girl named She.  That way if the ever try to change their pronouns they will still be fucked. Or the gender neutral of Heyou.  So saying Heyou get over here, will always be an option.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 27, 2019)

Name her Anthony Robbins. She'll grow up to be a stronk waman.


----------



## Nurse Ratchet (Jan 22, 2020)

Surf and TERF said:


> @Nurse Ratchet when is the baby due?



Wednesday.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Jan 22, 2020)

Oh shit!!!


----------



## Monolith (Jan 22, 2020)

If she doesn't use a shitpost name I swear to God...


----------



## The 3rd Hooligan (Jan 23, 2020)

Cthulhu All-spark


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Jan 23, 2020)

I'm partial to bastard or Ivanna Shit.


----------



## Shield Breaker (Jan 23, 2020)

So, what did they name her? I'm too late, but I would have suggested Shoulda Puldout Last Name.


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Jan 23, 2020)

Genocidea.


----------



## Coffee Shits (Jan 23, 2020)

I'm late but I think Galilee (I pronounce it Gal-leh-lay but who knows) would be a pretty name for a daughter. What did they name her?


----------



## AnimeGirlConnoisseur (Jan 23, 2020)

Varg Did Nothing Wrong said:


> Vampirella


Nah, 'Sonja' would be better.

But in all seriousness has the OP considered 'Lina'?


----------



## Nurse Ratchet (Jan 30, 2020)

Tomorrow u gize!!




AnimeGirlConnoisseur said:


> Nah, 'Sonja' would be better.
> 
> But in all seriousness has the OP considered 'Lina'?



They aren't telling anyone what options they're considering, but I will deliver (get it??!) on my promise & list her favorites from here sometime before the weekend.



Coffee Shits said:


> I'm late but I think Galilee (I pronounce it Gal-leh-lay but who knows) would be a pretty name for a daughter. What did they name her?



Not late.  And she says they haven't picked one yet, either, lol. She's dropping larvae tomorrow, so I guess ... ?


----------



## Monolith (Jan 31, 2020)

Nurse Ratchet said:


> Tomorrow u gize!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Larva" would be a good name.


----------



## Nurse Ratchet (Jan 31, 2020)

Water broke last night at 10p.. it's now 11:45a & we appear to have a WACOnian standoff.. I've been told that labor with first babies usually takes forever, so I'm just rollin with it.

Either way, keep your fingers crossed, because eventually I'll get nervous.

<3 <3


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Jan 31, 2020)

Nurse Ratchet said:


> a WACOnian standoff...


That settles it, David Koresh [Insert Family Name Here] it is then!
Vicki Weaver [Insert Family Name Here] if it's a girl.


----------



## Nurse Ratchet (Mar 1, 2020)

We welcomed a beautiful, healthy baby girl into the world & I am orbiting Earth like a satellite with how proud I am & all the love I feel.

And I'm late & gay posting this, but here is the list of the ones she fucking loved:

@Arctic Fox = America
@Bass = L-a The Dash Not Be Silent Yo. (She liked the entire sentence as a name)
@betterbullocks = SQL Injection
@Big Nasty = Boa Constrictor
@Black Waltz = Mistake
@Bread Fetishist = Coffee Table
@BrunoMattei = Malabimba
@Curious Addie = Sharkiesha
@Dyn, @Bessie, @GarthMarenghisDankplace = Dynastia
@Gabble Ratchet = Gun (btw.. do we have the same dad? ?)
@GloryHole Stalker = Faggot (pronounced Marie)
@I should be working = Aeronwy (meaning "River of Slaughter")
@Inflatable Julay, @nippleonbonerfart = Nurse Ratchet, Jr.
@Jaded Optimist = November
@JektheDumbass = Fist Rockgroin
@Kiwiranter69 = Shouldaswallowed
@LazloChalos = Asbesta, Chandelier, Credenza, Candelabra
@MeatRokket08 = Asshole (Pronounced Ash-O-Lay), Dynastia
@MerriedxReldnahc = Metallica, Dixie Normous, Astrid
@Monolith = Epidural, Has She Named This Fucker Yet?, the entire text of Moby Dick
@MrDegeneratman = Coldsteel
@MuuMuu Bunnylips = Cuntfruit
@Notan Alte & @Marco Fucko = Faggot
@Otterly = Phelony
@Pargon = anything he suggested bc he's one of muh faves on here & my sister trusts my judgment.
@Phosphophyllite = Brfxxccxxmnpcccclllmmnprxvclmnckssqlbb11116 (pronounced "Albin")
@Picklechu = Ugfefkjbwhfeahf (pronounced "Bethany")
@Pina Colada = Shenabamafo'misha, Shenabamafo'misha
@Psyduck = Psyduck
@Second Missing Primarch = Boudicca, God-Empress of Man, Solveig, Skulltaker
@the real heisenberg = Domino
@Senor Cardgage Mortgage = Chocolate Thunder
@Shady Attorney = ShaDynasty
@Shield Breaker = Shoulda Puldout
@The 3rd Hooligan = Cthulhu All-spark
@TiggerNits = Arbys (pretty funny she liked this bc she's a vegan when she's not knocked up, lolol)

And please everyone join me in welcoming my niece, little Dynastia Dynastia Plznodox Dynastia. They tendered a change of their last name, just to be safe. ;-p

Thank you everyone for your incredible contributions to this worthy-as-fuck cause. We couldn't have done it without you. Mad love.


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Mar 2, 2020)

Juanita


----------

